# انا فى حاجـه شديــده اليك +



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

*انا فى حاجـه شديــده اليك +* 
*




*​ 



*نعم يا أبن الله يسوع المسيح أنا محتاج لك جدآآآآ *​ 


*فى هذه الايام التى ضعف فيها نظرى*



*فأحيانآ أنظر السراب على أنه حقيقة ويشغل نفسى..!!*​ 


*لذا ارجوك أن تفتح بصيرتى ...لكى أنظر الحق والنور فقط*​ 

*أما الظلمة والموت والسراب فبنورك أستطيع أن أميزهم .*​ 


*سمعى من كثرة الخطية المحيطة بي ومن عدم أمانتى يسمع أصوات العالم *​ 

*وأحيانآ تشد أذنى بعيدآ عن صوتك*​





*ويا خيبة أملى أفقيق على فراغ ينادى فراغ فى نفسى*​ 


*ولا أجد اللذة فى هذه الاصوات الكاذبة..!!*



*لذا ارجوك يا أبن الله نقى سمعى وأعطنى نعمة منك*​ 


*لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط وبالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى الا لصوتك فقط.*​ 


*كثرت همومى فى نفسى حتى طار منى النوم*​ 

*فتذكرت أيام الفرح والسهر معك الى الصباح فحزنت نفسى*​ 
*وصرخت اليك يارب اجعل حبك يسكن قلبى بغنى*​ 
*حتى يطير النوم من عينى بسبب التلذذ بحبك .*​ 


*اه يارب خطواتى بطيئة جدآ نحوك سريعة جدآ نحو العالم وشروره ...!!*​







*فأرجوك قوم خطواتى لتسير بثبات نحوك ونحو الحياة الابدية .*​ 



*حزنت نفسى كثير جدآ من أهمال الجميع لي حتى أعز أصدقائى وأحبائى *​ 




*كن أنت يارب صديقى الشخصى وأنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك*​ 

*فثبتنى فى صداقتك الى الابد.*



*اه اه يارب من سخرية الكثيرين ومن سخرية الشيطان واستهتاره بي ..!!*​ 

*طبعآ لانى فى شدة الضعف يستهتر بى ويسخر منى الشيطان.*​ 


*انظر الي واسرع يارب لمعونتى ,فأنا الضعيف البائس ومن أجلى هزمت *​ 

*الشيطان وكل جنوده ولحسابى*​







*فمكنى من الانتصار عليه يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلي*​ 



*عندما ارفع نظرى اليك وأجد الجميع يسخر منك فى الصليب ويستهزئون بك*​ 


*تهون جدآ علي نفسى وامسك فيك.*​ 



*الحياة تضيق من حولي وأشعر كثيرآ جدآ بالاحباط *


*من كثرة الاخفاق حتى في مجالاات الحياة المادية*​







*وكثيرآ جدآ ما أشعر بأنى عديم القيمة والفائدة........!!!!*​ 



*لكنى ينطق فى قلبي روحك بأنك تريدنى وتريد أن تتكلم بي *​ 


*وتريد أن تتمجد في ضعفي..!!*​







*ولهذا أترك لك يارب نفسى وكل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد *​ 


*لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يارب ماذا تفعل بي بل كل ما تفعله*​ 




*أسير خلفه وأقبله بدون أى كلمة فقط أقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى كل حين.*​ 

*محتاجـه صلواتكــم*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ومع روحك أخي ...مشكووور لمرورك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 مارس 2010)

*



كن أنت يارب صديقى الشخصى وأنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك



فثبتنى فى صداقتك الى الابد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (5 مارس 2010)

امين 
ربنا يباركك على الصلاة الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ويباركك أختي


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

ويباركك اختي العزيزة


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

آمين

صلاه جميله جدا

الرب معاكم
​*


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (26 مارس 2010)

امين
صلاة جميلة
شكر اليكى


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> امين ​
> ربنا يباركك على الصلاة الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ويباركك أختي ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط وبالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى الا لصوتك فقط.*


الرب يبارك حياتك...
صلي لأجلي...


----------

